# My 300ZXT Updated



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Go check out my cardomain link in my sig. I have worked for 8 hours today on the interior and engine bay. Also repainted my 3000 Turbo plate.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

boy howdy, that en-gine shines like chris-mas, now don't it?

lol, nice job


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks man lol I like the red scheme on her


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just took off all clear coat and waxed it. I am going to put 1 coat on a day (weather permiting) for this next week. I also polished the engine more. Will post pics later


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

sweet... can't wait


----------



## MoonShine (Apr 7, 2004)

WOW! :thumbup:

Have you try steam cleaning under the hood?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah I used a cheap steam cleaner for the hard to reach places. It worked pretty good. Exspecially around the brake master cylinder. Other than that it didn't help much


----------

